# Taking a trip for thanksgiving to Port St Joe



## jldriver (Feb 11, 2013)

Do a quick search as I've given some general info on this area a few times...I don't fish the winter down there, but Half Hitch and Bluewater Outriggers are both in downtown PSJ and will be great resources for you...spend some time and money in each and get some tips from the locals...they're usually very helpful. 

Also, the St Joe Bay is a great fishery, but it can get rough at times for the Gheenoes...consider a trailer to the Tyndall AFB launch past Mexico Beach on a windy day for some more protected water...take the Gheenoes for sure...Mitzi if you're adventurous with it in unknown skinny water...otherwise, leave it at home at least for the first trip.

Good luck!!


----------



## jldriver (Feb 11, 2013)

Also, if you ever plan on returning to the area, I believe this is money well spent...both for the fishing spots and times of year to fish them and also for the soundings...the bottom-end of the bay is skinny water and regularly leaves people high and dry...

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001447IDS/ref=oh_details_o04_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

Thanks for all the help


----------



## joey_sostheim (Oct 5, 2009)

Go to crooked island sound The launch is on Resarch Road off of hwy 98 west of mexico beach completly protected and great fishing.


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

Great thanks


----------

